# Taylor Landscaping - Runovers and assault Cyclist



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

NSFW language:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET4kd7q-_uE


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (15 Jan 2015)

Driving into the cyclist and then assaulting him is inexcusable, but why did the cyclist feel the need to undertake the van and shout at the driver? YouTube hits?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (15 Jan 2015)

Oh, and that camera angle is awful!


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> NSFW language:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET4kd7q-_uE



Can I make a request for meaningful titles and some body text in the opening post?


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

It's in the Youtube clip title.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

What @ABikeCam said, plus going by the date stamp and the random accounts hosting it, someone's got their hands on a 10 year old video and is looking for hits.

I wonder what the outcome, if any, there was.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

It only happened this week, and it looks like the driver or company made a privacy complaint so it's been mirrored all over youtube and Liveleak.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

The burnt-in date stamp is: 05 12 2014.

I suspect this is in the hands of the police.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> The burnt-in date stamp is: 5 12 2014.
> 
> I suspect this is in the hands of the police.



Is it backwards or something then? 

Good job if it is.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Is it backwards or something then?
> 
> Good job if it is.


 
Yes, it's YYYY/MM/DD


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> It's in the Youtube clip title.


Your comments and thoughts are in the clip title? And the meaningful thread title is no good there either, it needs to be, you know, the thread title to be informative when one is reading thread titles.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

I would complain to the mods if I were you.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I would complain to the mods if I were you.


He does have a point Glenn.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

Get clicking then.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Your comments and thoughts are in the clip title? And the meaningful thread title is no good there either, it needs to be, you know, the thread title to be informative when one is reading thread titles.


 
Thread equation: "Taylor Landscaping" *+* Glenn Forger OP* =* YouTube cycle-cam footage. Do the math....


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

User Actions
Follow

*Essex PoliceVerified account*‏@EssexPoliceUK
We're aware of a You Tube video of a cyclist being assaulted + would advise the victim to contact police on 101 so it can be investigated


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Jan 2015)

Nasty


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> Nasty
> View attachment 76991



Ah - that makes the timestamp much clearer! That Taylor Landscaping chap is in for a tough time...


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jan 2015)

What a silly billy.
Phone number on van, quick type into Google brings up his home address!


----------



## Cycling Dan (15 Jan 2015)

Surprised this has not been posted Or I missed it.
Driver was apparently on the phone during this all.
Well Now I have you with the catchy title here you go. Original YouTube video was taken down to a privacy complaint. Well Now your featured on Liveleak. Good luck having Liveleak remove it considering the mods featured it. Streisand effect




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Cycling Dan (15 Jan 2015)

Ah dam missed this.

Well its been featured on liveleak on the front page. Good look to them getting that removed.


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jan 2015)

The driver deserves a spell at her majesty's pleasure.

He won't get one, of course.


----------



## cd365 (15 Jan 2015)

He should have a spell locked up, what a moron.


----------



## cd365 (15 Jan 2015)

https://twitter.com/EssexPoliceUK/status/555758152399196160


----------



## cd365 (15 Jan 2015)

This is being discussed here, can the mods merge please http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/taylor-landscaping.172558/


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

Idiot police response.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

If the cops have the reg and that idiot's face do they really need the cyclist to come forward?


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2015)

So much could have been prevented if it wasn't for the terrible cycling


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Thread equation: "Taylor Landscaping" *+* Glenn Forger OP* =* YouTube cycle-cam footage. Do the math....


I expect plenty of us wouldn't know who the OP is


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3478614, member: 9609"]what is wrong with Essex Police ? why hasn't the driver been arrested for assault ? what more evidence do they need ?

I will email Essex Police and ask why they are not dealing with this - it's about as obvious and straightforward as it gets.
Can I suggest others complain as well - the more the better.[/QUOTE]

It makes no sense. It's there on a plate for them. They don't need the victim.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2015)

I like Glenns threads. Videos of cyclists being nobs as well as drivers. What was the chump doing trying to take the van back up the inside, while it was still moving and on a junction?

The van driver is a class A tool, but that doesn't somehow retrospectively justify the terribly cycling.


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3478541, member: 259"]Yes, please. Oh Lord, protect us from chunks of YouTube without descriptions.[/QUOTE]
When your work computer doesn't have the correct version of flash and has no sound card, descriptions are useful.


----------



## Milzy (15 Jan 2015)

All the northan cyclysts ride smart & are kind & curtious. You only see the cyclist beatings in the south. Gobbing off like that wasn't clever although no excuse for his treatment. It was mildly amusing. Nobody hospitalised or killed after all.


----------



## winjim (15 Jan 2015)

Cycling that close to the kerb and up the inside of vans like that just leaves you with nowhere to go should somebody decide to squeeze you.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2015)

Indeed, the van driver is a twot.

I cant n speak on behalf of Essex police, but can say there are many cases that seem cut and dried with good evidence that don't progress for a multitude of reasons. Lost one myself recently.because the victim won't play ball and unless it's a.seriois level of injury, or there are aggravating factors (domestic, racial etc), they won't progress one without a victim. You could ask them, but because of DPA the answer.is liable to remain known only to them, the cyclists and Neil Anderthal the landscaper.


----------



## hennbell (15 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> It makes no sense. It's there on a plate for them. They don't need the victim.


 
You can not expect the police to respond to every video that gets posted online in which a crime looks to have been committed. They absolutely need the victim to speak up.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

Nope. No such rule.


----------



## PK99 (15 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> I like Glenns threads. Videos of* cyclists being nobs* as well as drivers. What was the chump doing trying to take the van back up the inside, while it was still moving and on a junction?
> 
> The van driver is a class A tool, but that doesn't somehow retrospectively justify the* terribly cycling*.



Using the double yellow line as a guide to stay within was pretty dumb cycling too!


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Nope. No such rule.


Who said anything about a rule? It's simply what actually happens.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Jan 2015)

If you feel strongly, make a complaint
This thug is on a number of "Safe Trader" systems such as "Trustatrader", "Mybuilder", and others that invite comments on your experience of the company!


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

Ever since it's been on Liveleak that firm's phone numbers and emails have been subject to a tidal wave of filth and abuse.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2015)

Milzy said:


> All the northan cyclysts ride smart & are kind & curtious. You only see the cyclist beatings in the south. Gobbing off like that wasn't clever although no excuse for his treatment. It was mildly amusing. Nobody hospitalised or killed after all.


Hmm.... I beg to differ with the second sentence. However you're right, we are very smart oop Norf.


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Jan 2015)

He's not on Trustatrader any more.
That is Emmerson Park. The bridge over the railway where he came off is only just wide enough for 2 buses to pass slowly. Certainly not a place to pull that silly move.


----------



## wam68 (15 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> I like Glenns threads. Videos of cyclists being nobs as well as drivers. What was the chump doing trying to take the van back up the inside, while it was still moving and on a junction?
> 
> The van driver is a class A tool, but that doesn't somehow retrospectively justify the terribly cycling.


Gotta love your posts Drago. Amusing yet sympathetic


----------



## Cycling Dan (15 Jan 2015)

Well they found out where he lives. 
Work email address is signed up to a few thousand spam sites
Liveleak Justice


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

If only there was a way he could have kept his phone number and email out of public view.

Oh.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

Some are sending Glitter Bombs. Never heard of them, but their website's funny:

http://shipyourenemiesglitter.com/


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Jan 2015)

User said:


> You should see if they are prepared to drive as far as Norwich to quote for a job.


Might be all they get for a while


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jan 2015)

This reminds me, does anyone know what happened to Alex Mitchell, the web-designer who rides his Ducatti into cyclists deliberately?


----------



## winjim (15 Jan 2015)




----------



## Sara_H (15 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> This reminds me, does anyone know what happened to Alex Mitchell, the web-designer who rides his Ducatti into cyclists deliberately?


Not a lot I believe.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

Internet notoriety, public shaming, thousands of people all over the world calling him a peemus.


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jan 2015)

Finding and spreading his home address is incredibly irresponsible. Recently, a young man on twitter made a distasteful joke about the Glasgow lorry crash, and within hours his address was spreading like wildfire. But it actually wasn't his address, as he'd moved out several months previously. The police had to keep guard over some poor woman's house all night.

And even if it is his address in this case, he may have family members (partners, kids...etc) living there who are blameless.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ocked-bike-assaulted-swearing-van-driver.html

A spokesperson for TrustATrader, who represent Taylor Landscaping, said they were aware of the video, but declined to comment.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2015)

User said:


> You should see if they are prepared to drive as far as Norwich to quote for a job.


In a while they'll be so desperate for work, they'd be willing to drive to Inverness to offer a quote


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jan 2015)

Just realised it's the same cyclist who appeared in this recent clip.



I guess he hasn't learned his lesson with regards to silly undertaking moves.

None of this excuses the driver's actions of course.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

No it isn't. The original uploader had footage of his young daughter on his stream, he wisely deleted it, Morocho mirrored the clip.


----------



## Dan B (15 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Just realised it's the same cyclist who appeared in this recent clip.


I doubt it. First, his camera is pointed in a vaguely useful direction. Second, he has a much more sensible road position (when he's not trying to dive up the inside of a taxi, anyway)

None of which is intended to excuse the landscape gardener in any way shape or form, I should add. I'd give him 300 hours of community service litter picking on a motorway hard shoulder


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> No it isn't. The original uploader had footage of his young daughter on his stream, he wisely deleted it, Morocho mirrored the clip.



Ah, I see. My mistake.


----------



## Luke Redpath (15 Jan 2015)

I originally tweeted Essex Police but now I realise where this is (Emerson Park, Hornchurch), this is actually Met Police jurisdiction, not Essex Police.


----------



## Luke Redpath (15 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ocked-bike-assaulted-swearing-van-driver.html
> 
> A spokesperson for TrustATrader, who represent Taylor Landscaping, said they were aware of the video, but declined to comment.



Not sure why the Daily Fail think the passenger told he cyclist to get off the phone.


----------



## gavintc (15 Jan 2015)

Luke Redpath said:


> Not sure why the Daily Fail think the passenger told he cyclist to get off the phone.


Daily Fail - why report facts, when it is easier to report non-facts.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jan 2015)

Ha ha, all they had to do was watch the clip and relay what happens and they couldn't manage that.


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


>



I'd really like this guy to come round to my house and dig a cycle themed garden. What a nice fellow.

ALRIGHT GEEZER !!!!!


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

I liked him in The Transporter.


----------



## Cycling Dan (16 Jan 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> I'd really like this guy to come round to my house and dig a cycle themed garden. What a nice fellow.
> 
> ALRIGHT GEEZER !!!!!




You should give them a ring. I think cycle theme gardens are going to cycle off with this company leading the way.
Experts you know
I hear they are good at beating the competition


----------



## Lemond (16 Jan 2015)

So who was on the phone? The driver or the cyclist? 

And why on earth did the cyclist try and undertake the van...and with what looks like a large parcel strapped to the back of his bike? Seems rather foolish to me.

And potty mouths all round. Not good. Only ever going to end in tears.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

Lemond said:


> So who was on the phone? The driver or the cyclist?
> 
> And why on earth did the cyclist try and undertake the van...and with what looks like a large parcel strapped to the back of his bike? Seems rather foolish to me.
> 
> And potty mouths all round. Not good. Only ever going to end in tears.



Driver was allegedly on the phone. 

As for the cyclist undertaking, this was partially brought about by the van overtaking and braking because the driver lacked forward planning skills (the refuse truck was slowing and turning left). However, the cyclist could have stopped himself filtering on the left by slamming on his brakes.

Don't worry, I suspect the cyclist will be charged with riding-falling on the pavement when the Met get around to dealing with it....


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jan 2015)

Lemond said:


> So who was on the phone? The driver or the cyclist?


 
The major news outlets have now picked up on the story, and most seem to be suggesting the cyclist was on the phone, and that it was the passenger who told him to get off the phone.


----------



## Dan B (16 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> The major news outlets have now picked up on the story, and most seem to be suggesting the cyclist was on the phone, and that it was the passenger who told him to get off the phone.


Seems unlikely. During the altercation someone is heard saying "get off the farking phone and you'll see what you're farking doing" and the driver's lips don't seem to be moving in time with the words.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Jan 2015)

I wouldn't have undertaken at the junction there for my own safety - in case the van pulled a left turn. I'm not getting what drove the van driver nuts tho. Was he intending to turn left and the cyclist blocked him with his undertake? I've watched it 7-8 times now and I'm none the wiser, and I can't see if he was indicating or not. It always amazes me how some people just go nuts in a split second over nothing tho, I don't get it at all.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

The indicator was on as he overtook. Those who say the cyclist was at fault would be whining and squeezing if a cyclist overtook then immediately turned left, gouging the car.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

Squeezing? Squeeling.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

Dan B said:


> Seems unlikely. During the altercation someone is heard saying "get off the farking phone and you'll see what you're farking doing" and the driver's lips don't seem to be moving in time with the words.



Additionally, at circa 56secs the driver does not have his right hand on the steering wheel, it appears to be cocked to his ear...


----------



## Dan B (16 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Additionally, at circa 56secs the driver does not have his right hand on the steering wheel, it appears to be cocked to his ear...


Yeah. Though I wouldn't say that was conclusive: I see a lot of drivers who look like they're on the phone who turn out on closer inspection just to be using their hand to hold their head up. I gues they must just have weak neck muscles


----------



## Luke Redpath (16 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Ha ha, all they had to do was watch the clip and relay what happens and they couldn't manage that.



Well after reading the numerous victim blaming comments on the mail site I couldn't resist and emailed them. I've had a reply saying it will be corrected.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> The indicator was on as he overtook. Those who say the cyclist was at fault would be whining and squeezing if a cyclist overtook then immediately turned left, gouging the car.



It's not, Glenn. The indicator is in the centre of the array. Still a craply timed overtake though.


----------



## Lemond (16 Jan 2015)

As this incident proves, shouting at a stranger is never a good idea. There are too many nutters out there and you never know who you're dealing with.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

Dan B said:


> Yeah. Though I wouldn't say that was conclusive: I see a lot of drivers who look like they're on the phone who turn out on closer inspection just to be using their hand to hold their head up. I gues they must just have weak neck muscles



Could be an itchy scalp: dandruff, headlice etc

I note the driver also appears to put something on the dash with his left hand - no idea what that could be...


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> It's not, Glenn. The indicator is in the centre of the array. Still a craply timed overtake though.



You're right, Mr Punchy isn't even turning. That looks pretty deliberate to me.


----------



## Luke Redpath (16 Jan 2015)

Well well, the Daily Mail guy took my email seriously and they have corrected the article.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Jan 2015)

Lemond said:


> As this incident proves, shouting at a stranger is never a good idea. There are too many nutters out there and you never know who you're dealing with.



Judging by the internet storm, this is probably a lesson for the driver as well.


----------



## CirrusDesAigles (16 Jan 2015)

The bin lorry gets far far too close for comfort when overtaking as well, I was almost as shocked by that!


----------



## Venod (16 Jan 2015)

CirrusDesAigles said:


> The bin lorry gets far far too close for comfort when overtaking as well, I was almost as shocked by that!



My first thoughts.


----------



## Globalti (16 Jan 2015)

Blokes like that are more dangerous when they've got company - firstly because they feel they've got support and secondly because if you insult their egos, they've got to do something about it. I was once very deliberately cut up in my car by two burly blokes in a "traveller" type flatbed Transit. They laughed at me and there was naff all I could do about it. Had I been in my Land Rover 90 I think I would have contested the road space.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jan 2015)

Globalti said:


> Blokes like that are more dangerous when they've got company - firstly because they feel they've got support and secondly because if you insult their egos, they've got to do something about it. I was once very deliberately cut up in my car by two burly blokes in a "traveller" type flatbed Transit. They laughed at me and there was naff all I could do about it. Had I been in my Land Rover 90 I think I would have contested the road space.




I used to enjoy winding up such types, when I was younger. Two notable examples were a knackered old Astra - I can't remember the incident but we left the motorway together and as they went right at the roundabout I went left, and blew the (male) occupants a kiss. The passenger went berserk, bouncing in his seat and scratching at the windows - like when someone leaves an angry dog in their car and you get too close. 

The other amusing one was where two lanes merged, but the driver of a some SUV decided to slam the door on me - i.e. he accelerated to close the gap in front of him as I got to it. As I had quite a fast car then, I just hoofed it and overtook another half dozen cars or so and got in further up. Obviously he didn't like this and I could see him frantically over and under taking in my rear view mirror when we got to two lanes again, so that by the next roundabout he was behind me. Not wishing to be hurried I waited for a large gap at the roundabout whilst a lot of the traffic in the inside lane carried on. Unfortunately Mr SUV had stopped so close to me that he couldn't get into the inside lane, so he had to wait. And then what do you know, when there was a big gap on the roundabout, I'd forgotten to put the car in gear and by the time I'd realised the gap was only big enough for my car. Shame.

He caught up with me again and overtook me and stopped his car in the middle of the lane (by then we were on a normal road) and got out, seemingly looking for a fight. I just overtook him and his car, leaving him stood in the middle of the road. 

I got severely told off by my OH after that one, and it could have ended badly, so I don't do such things anymore. I did find it funny at the time though


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jan 2015)

Dan B said:


> Yeah. Though I wouldn't say that was conclusive: I see a lot of drivers who look like they're on the phone who turn out on closer inspection just to be using their hand to hold their head up.


 
Made me laugh reading this and seeing @Luke Redpath's photo right underneath.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

Luke Redpath said:


> Well after reading the numerous victim blaming comments on the mail site I couldn't resist and emailed them. I've had a reply saying it will be corrected.



don't

read


comments


----------



## BSRU (16 Jan 2015)

The driver has voluntarily visited the local cop shop.


----------



## Bollo (16 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Made me laugh reading this and seeing @Luke Redpath's photo right underneath.


I spotted that as well, but couldn't get to a keyboard in time


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Jan 2015)

Well that escalated quickly - it's on the BBC news site now, as well as Mail, Telegraph, etc.


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Jan 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-30846362


----------



## Luke Redpath (16 Jan 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> Well that escalated quickly - it's on the BBC news site now, as well as Mail, Telegraph, etc.



It certainly did. I think DrMoroch0 (the person who re-uploaded the video) has had nearly 70k views.


----------



## Luke Redpath (16 Jan 2015)

https://twitter.com/essexpoliceuk/status/556106010671464450

Doesn't say if said person is the victim or assailant. Investigation has now been rightly passed over to the Met police.

Edit: news reports including BBC and Mail seem to suggest it was the assailant that handed himself in to Chelmsford police station.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

A bad day for companies whose name sounds like Taylor Landscaping

http://www.taylorlandscapes.com/


----------



## Luke Redpath (16 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> A bad day for comapanies who sound like Taylor Landscaping
> 
> http://www.taylorlandscapes.com/



Oh dear.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

Cyclist did/does not want to press charges...

http://road.cc/content/news/140602-...s-himself-police-after-altercation-video-goes


----------



## Luke Redpath (16 Jan 2015)

So apparently Havering police were aware of this as the cyclist reported it when it happened in December but chose not to press charges. 

So it's down to the police and CPS if they want to pursue it. Bet the dont.


----------



## andyfraser (16 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Cyclist did/does not want to press charges...
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/140602-...s-himself-police-after-altercation-video-goes


If that was me I'd want the book thrown at that ape. He'll probably do something like this again and this time it could have a worse outcome.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

I can't blame the cyclist if he doesn't want to be at the centre of a media storm.


----------



## PK99 (16 Jan 2015)

Message to Motorist: Go on an anger management course, you were very lucky to get away with it this time

Message to cyclist: 
Don't cycle in the gutter
Don't undertake traffic coming up to a junction especially not with traffic turning into the junction
Don't gob off to random blokes in white vans - especially when between them and the kerb (Would you gob off at a builder who happened to get in your way walking on the pavement....?


----------



## winjim (16 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I can't blame the cyclist if he doesn't want to be at the centre of a media storm.


He'll have learned an important lesson about the use of social media then.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

I think he tweeted it, Dr Morocho picked it up and it went bonkers.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

PK99 said:


> Message to Motorist: Go on an anger management course, you were very lucky to get away with it this time



Yeah, I'm sure he'll take that advice on board and will be seeking out counselling for his anger management issues as we type....


----------



## Bollo (16 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he'll take that advice on board and will be seeking out counselling for his anger management issues as we type....


Not on Thursdays though. Thursday is Pilates night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2015)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterborough_ditch_murders

mr moore worked for me from 88 to 96 and we used to be good mates..
I was completely god smacked when this happened.you think you know someone... I believe hes out now but I really hope I dont see him..
so be very careful about upsetting landscapers in white vans would be good advice


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterborough_ditch_murders
> 
> mr moore worked for me from 88 to 96 and we used to be good mates..
> I was completely god smacked when this happened.you think you know someone... I believe hes out now but I really hope I dont see him..
> so be very careful about upsetting landscapers in white vans would be good advice



Am I being thick here? I can't see any reference to a Mr Moore on that page

Edit: Oops. Ignore me. Just seen it.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2015)

He's all over the internet, he's going to have to repaint the van, change phone numbers, probably lose business. I think he may have been sent glitter bombs as well. Gets in the carpet, everywhere.


----------



## Markymark (16 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> He's all over the internet, he's going to have to repaint the van, change phone numbers, probably lose business. I think he may have been sent glitter bombs as well. Gets in the carpet, everywhere.


'Twas the punishment for Alex Mitchell. The notoriety made him remove his web presence which would have cost him an awful lot more than any fine he didn't get.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3481100, member: 259"]Thread of the year?[/QUOTE]

Early days yet.


----------



## subaqua (16 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> Early days yet.


yeah there is plenty of time for Linf to reappear


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Job?



I wish I'd had you as a english teacher Adrian,who knows I may have been able to pass my exam.

my wife was top of the class grammar school girl who used to be a proof reader in london in the 70,s
she is a admin manager now for a very successful sofware company.cleaver girl and a scrabble addict too.
she speed reads 5,600 page books in hrs,it takes me weeks to read a book sadly.
but she has worked wonders with my spelling and why she got me a laptop in 07 so i could learn with the help of spell check etc, im using a tablet now and the predictive txt is crap so appoligies But I am trying..


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2015)

Bad 24 hours for white van men its seems. Under the Ford badge.


----------



## 2WheelsBest (17 Jan 2015)

classic33 said:


> Bad 24 hours for white van men its seems. Under the Ford badge.


Jayzus - I shouldn't be surprised given the regular nutters I encounter on my commute, but this one seems to revel in it?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2015)

2WheelsBest said:


> Jayzus - I shouldn't be surprised given the regular nutters I encounter on my commute, but this one seems to revel in it?


That picture came from an Australian cycling site. Company e-mailed yesterday(Friday) as yet no answer. Vehicle still registered to them.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

In the age of Charlie Hebdo, we have to accept few topics are off limits when it comes to 'humour'.

But even putting my pro-cycling stance aside, I'm struggling to see the justification for boasting about killing other road users.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jan 2015)

The cyclist does not want to Press charges.

Isnt this the exact type of incident that people go out and buy GoPros to protect themselves against?

This cyclist isnt one of these Wannabee be policemen riding round shouting out registration numbers, he has a genuine grievance and has it all on film and is going to do nothing about.

Whats the point?


----------



## Globalti (17 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I can't blame the cyclist if he doesn't want to be at the centre of a media storm.



Ha ha, more like he's realised that his stupid little act of provocation has opened up a very frightening can of worms, probably involving some very nasty people.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jan 2015)

Globalti said:


> Ha ha, more like he's realised that his stupid little act of provocation has opened up a very frightening can of worms, probably involving some very nasty people.



So the moral to the story is " Before you buy a head cam, grow some balls".


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jan 2015)

Globalti said:


> Ha ha, more like he's realised that his stupid little act of provocation has opened up a very frightening can of worms, probably involving some very nasty people.


 Given their professional expertise and their personal demeanour, I would worry about ending up under a patio in Essex.


----------



## glenn forger (17 Jan 2015)

More bad news:

*'Ship Your Enemies Glitter' founder sells company after begging users to 'stop'*
Mathew Carpenter’s creation is up for auction as he pleads with potential customers to ‘stop buying this horrible product’

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/16/ship-your-enemies-glitter-founder-sells-company


----------



## Sara_H (17 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> The cyclist does not want to Press charges.
> 
> Isnt this the exact type of incident that people go out and buy GoPros to protect themselves against?
> 
> ...


Maybe he's frightened of reprisals? 
The man who deliberately ran me over has a history of violent offences and now I've put him in prison. I can't say it hasn't occurred to me that he won't knobble me and/or my family when he gets out.


----------



## winjim (17 Jan 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Maybe he's frightened of reprisals?
> The man who deliberately ran me over has a history of violent offences and now I've put him in prison. I can't say it hasn't occurred to me that he won't knobble me and/or my family when he gets out.


Quite. There seem to be an awful lot of people attacking (literally) the driver from the safety and anonymity of their own homes. Have they thought about the possible repercussions to the cyclist? Probably not, it's all just a bit of fun bullying the bully.

Still, the cyclist stirred up a hornets nest by provoking the driver in the first place, and then stirred up another one by publishing the video! There's a lesson here...


----------



## winjim (17 Jan 2015)

classic33 said:


> Bad 24 hours for white van men its seems. Under the Ford badge.
> View attachment 77121


I think that's quite funny.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> I was completely god smacked when this happened.you think you know someone...





User said:


> Job?


Adrian you really must try harder if you want to belittle people up on their spelling, you need to get the corrected spelling right.
The term is "gob smacked", 2/10 for effort, sort of backfired on you this one didn't it? 
Instead of belittling somebody else to get your gratification you have fallen victim yourself, I too have now unfortunately sunken to your depths.


----------



## glenn forger (17 Jan 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Maybe he's frightened of reprisals?
> The man who deliberately ran me over has a history of violent offences and now I've put him in prison. I can't say it hasn't occurred to me that he won't knobble me and/or my family when he gets out.



You were brave and conscientious enough to follow it through. I dunno if it's the same here. It's possible the rider's afraid of repercussions from Mr Punchy, I think it's more likely the coruscating laser beam of media attention has scared him. Once the media get hold of it rival papers vie for a spoiler, I dunno, something like:

"Now it turns out complaining cyclist is a SHOPLIFTER. 

The cycling world was rocked to its foundations today after road rage cyclist Edward Lager was revealed to have STOLEN a Kit Kat from the school tuck shop in 1984. The cyclist had no comment as he left his £180,000 house"

Who wants that sort of attention?


----------



## glenn forger (17 Jan 2015)

(I'm sure the cyclist has led a blameless life of paid-for Kit Kats)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (17 Jan 2015)

I saw this clip on FB the other day ...its all been said here but i'll add my 2p worth anyway.....the driver should be locked up and given a lifetime ban in my opinion. Serious loser and lowlife.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2015)

Sad thing is that a lot of nasty undesirables Do hawk their trade via paving landscaping and tree services.
I've been involved in the hard landscaping business since 84,building sites, car parks, roads and council property contracts plus the MOD RAF camps and for the last few years I just do private work
top tip ,if the van is covered in sign writing offering all services from trees to tarmac and only a mobile number and maybe a 0800 its most likely to be a nightmare in waiting if you choose to employ them after they knock on your door, they will be sporting a high viz and an amaizingly good deal if you let them start tomorrow or now?.
these are the ones who terorise and relieve our elderly of there hard earned savings..and they will always get the greedy silly people who Dont get at least 3 quotes IN writing first..

If I leave a sign on a finished paving job you can almost guarantee some door knockers will claim its a job they just finished, were in the area so we'll do a cheap price for you...

as for the cyclist not pressing charges ,he may well have saved himself from a hate campaign but he sure has caused a stir.
hopefully the driver is prosecuted for his actions..


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jan 2015)

In this case (and similar) I think the hit on the Company's income is an effective punishment!

Consequential penalties can be like that... I had a BMW with "Prat Plates" perform a bad overtake, and complained....... part of the outcome was to remove the plates and replace them with a standard set

Given the cost of buying a specific plate, having it made, then having a second plate made that totally destroys the benefit of a plate that needs a contrived spacing to work is far more than a fixed penalty would have been..... worked for me


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jan 2015)

The cyclist should have known better, the van driver should have been charged with something at least.


----------



## User6179 (17 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> if the van is covered in sign writing offering all services from trees to tarmac and only a mobile number and maybe a 0800 its most likely to be a nightmare in waiting



I agree , you want a local number and another good tip is look up company house website to see if they are up to date with tax, I am looking for roofers for my parents house just now and 2 of the companies I looked up are liquidated but still trading , I have found another couple for quotes and both are a family run business with the companies registered to the family house , a good sign imo .


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jan 2015)

Eddy said:


> I agree , you want a local number and another good tip is look up company house website to see if they are up to date with tax, I am looking for roofers for my parents house just now and 2 of the companies I looked up are liquidated but still trading , I have found another couple for quotes and both are a family run business with the companies registered to the family house , a good sign imo .



You could also try one of the "Safe Trader" sites


... a bit like the ones that have now removed this company!


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2015)

Eddy said:


> I agree , you want a local number and another good tip is look up company house website to see if they are up to date with tax, I am looking for roofers for my parents house just now and 2 of the companies I looked up are liquidated but still trading , I have found another couple for quotes and both are a family run business with the companies registered to the family house , a good sign imo .



yes that's the way to decrease risk..dont pay cash and dont pay a deposit..I dont ask for one.
ask for references,if possible check the references by talking to his customers,again its expected and a good reference gets the work in..

im not totally in agreement with the Trust our traders type companies,they charge a lot and you only need to get a few people to say "he done a good job for us" they do check criminality and weather or not theres ccj and liquidation risks I believe.
best recomendation you can have is a friend who recommends a trader..


----------



## User6179 (17 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> yes that's the way to decrease risk..dont pay cash and dont pay a deposit..I dont ask for one.
> ask for references,if possible check the references by talking to his customers,again its expected and a good reference gets the work in..
> 
> im not totally in agreement with the Trust our traders type companies,they charge a lot and you only need to get a few people to say "he done a good job for us" they do check criminality and weather or not theres ccj and liquidation risks I believe.
> best recomendation you can have is a friend who recommends a trader..



I would never pay a deposit but I have in the past ordered and paid for the materials so the tradesman is not out of pocket , I feel that's the best way to go when dealing with someone for the first time .
Checkatrade is Ok but who is going to pay to have their company name next to a bad review .


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> I was completely god smacked when this happened.





User said:


> Job?



I'd just like to say that I thought this was a most excellent and subtle joke. Kudos Adrian.


----------



## winjim (17 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I'd just like to say that I thought this was a most excellent and subtle joke. Kudos Adrian.


Seconded.


----------



## CopperCyclist (17 Jan 2015)

winjim said:


> Seconded.



Thirded. 

I'm tempted to explain it for certain people, but think that detracts from it now.


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Jan 2015)

Eddy said:


> I would never pay a deposit but I have in the past ordered and paid for the materials so the tradesman is not out of pocket , I feel that's the best way to go when dealing with someone for the first time .
> Checkatrade is Ok but who is going to pay to have their company name next to a bad review .


 I'm pretty sure that if you're on Checkatrade you get to vet any reviews and you'd obviously only allow the goods ones to appear.


----------



## winjim (17 Jan 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> Thirded.
> 
> I'm tempted to explain it for certain people, but think that detracts from it now.


The subtlety was what made it work.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2015)

User said:


> I would like to dedicate that joke to my late parents who would both, I am sure, have enjoyed it.



my great Aunt would have liked it being a Brigadier in the Sally Army..
im not religious so it did indeed go over my head...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jan 2015)

The driver's now been charged with a public order offence.

GC


----------



## Luke Redpath (19 Jan 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The driver's now been charged with a public order offence.
> GC



And investigations into traffic offences are ongoing:
https://twitter.com/mpshavering/status/557102168860553216
https://twitter.com/mpshavering/status/557102397731115008


----------



## Rooster1 (19 Jan 2015)

lol

Van Is SORN, so should not be on the road, no tax, no mot, no insurance

https://www.vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/

NC 56 FMP
Ford


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2015)

Eddy said:


> I agree , you want a local number


This is now not as easy as it was, I can supply you a local number in about 65 countries, in the UK we have numbers in just about every dialling code therefore making it look local but these can be forwarded onto wherever you wish in whatever country you wish.


----------



## Gixxerman (19 Jan 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> lol
> Van Is SORN, so should not be on the road, no tax, no mot, no insurance
> Ford


You are partly correct. AskMID says that it is insured.
I wonder if they do the brain donor for driving on a SORN as well. I hope so.
He's not the brightest light in the harbour is he?
If your driving illegally then why do anything at all to draw attention to yourself.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Jan 2015)

Well, exactly. This bloke's as thick as they come. Phone number, name and email is on the untaxed, uninsured vehicle, so does he keep a low profile? Does he chuff.


----------



## Rooster1 (19 Jan 2015)

Gixxerman said:


> You are partly correct. AskMID says that it is insured.
> I wonder if they do the brain donor for driving on a SORN as well. I hope so.
> He's not the brightest light in the harbour is he?
> If your driving illegally then why do anything at all to draw attention to yourself.



I thought if a car was not road legal (Tax, MOT) then the insurance is invalidated?


----------



## benb (19 Jan 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> I thought if a car was not road legal (Tax, MOT) then the insurance is invalidated?



Sort of.
The insurer would still be obliged to pay out to any third party, but would not need to pay for any repairs to the insured vehicle. They could also potentially reclaim any losses directly from the insuree.


----------



## Markymark (19 Jan 2015)

You mean he is an idiot as well? 

I never saw that one coming.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2015)

Quality landscaping firm, my big fat gypsy landscaping firm ? Channel 4 soon I guess, or would that come under crime watch?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jan 2015)

He probably likes dags and caravans as well.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> He probably likes dags and caravans as well.



one of the best films ever


----------



## RebornBumbler (19 Jan 2015)

Now with new improved company name?

https://www.kompany.co.uk/p/uk/07588866


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jan 2015)

RebornBumbler said:


> Now with new improved company name?
> 
> https://www.kompany.co.uk/p/uk/07588866


 
Are you going to hound him until he is destitute?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2015)

RebornBumbler said:


> Now with new improved company name?
> 
> https://www.kompany.co.uk/p/uk/07588866


That company has been live since 2011. I suspect the suspect simply hasn't resprayed the van.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Are you going to hound him until he is destitute?



Why not? His job could be taken by someone who's been on the dole and who isn't a violent meathead thug. Win!


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Why not?


 
Because it is a grossly disproportionate response. Let the law deal with it.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Jan 2015)

It most certainly is not disproportionate at all. Mr Statham CHOSE to act like a thug. His choice. If that means he loses his job then it's nobody's fault but his. There are plenty of landscape hardeners out there who don't assault people, let them have the work.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Jan 2015)

Gardeners.


----------



## RebornBumbler (20 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That company has been live since 2011. I suspect the suspect simply hasn't resprayed the van.



Right - I only noticed the "last update" entry.

@Hip Priest, I'm interested to hear how my providing a link to a Company Registration site (specifically relating to the company under discussion in this thread) constitutes 'hounding' of any individual, or any threat to their income.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jan 2015)

Mob rulez innit? So we'll end up supporting him instead Glenn?


----------



## glenn forger (20 Jan 2015)

Nothing to do with mob rule. People are free to employ that bloke if they want. If they choose not to and he loses his job it's his own fault.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2015)

Perhaps he'll drop his prices. My gardener costs a fortune.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jan 2015)

User said:


> @Hip Priest, I'm interested to hear how my providing a link to a Company Registration site (specifically relating to the company under discussion in this thread) constitutes 'hounding' of any individual, or any threat to their income.


 
Look up doxing.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jan 2015)

User said:


> How did you do that?


 
No idea.


----------



## RebornBumbler (20 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Look up doxing.



Well, that's a new one on me - thanks for the education.

However, the Wikipedia definition states "practice of researching and broadcasting personally identifiable information *about an individual*" (my bold type).

Edit: Also, "Essentially, doxing is revealing and releasing records of an individual, which were previously private, to the public."
The information I referred to is not private.

The only individual listed at the site link I gave is the company director, and I suspect that's not the individual you're suggesting that I'm hounding (?)

However, I concede that it's possible I may have inadvertently become a doxer


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jan 2015)

RebornBumbler said:


> Well, that's a new one on me - thanks for the education.
> 
> However, the Wikipedia definition states "practice of researching and broadcasting personally identifiable information *about an individual*" (my bold type).
> 
> ...


Amateur sleuthing. A big no no


----------



## RebornBumbler (20 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Amateur sleuthing. A big no no



No, you've lost me, I'm afraid


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2015)

Maybe he's going to offer you your own tv show?


----------



## RebornBumbler (21 Jan 2015)

Phaeton said:


> Maybe he's going to offer you your own tv show?



No, sorry - that didn't help either


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Jan 2015)

Just make 100% sure you are harassing the correct people
http://www.taylorlandscape.co.uk/
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ylor+landscaping+inc&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk


----------

